# One month since arrival!



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello 

Little update. My kiwi bf and I finally touched down in NZ a month ago & so far I'm loving it  We are living with his sister in Tauranga. We bought our own car last week & I'm starting to learn my way around. Been to Papamoa beach a few times. Such a completely different lifestyle to the UK  Just need a job & some new mates & all will be perfect


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to NZ. Tauranga and the Mount is a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

inhamilton said:


> Welcome to NZ. Tauranga and the Mount is a beautiful part of the country.


Thank you InHamilton. I look forward to exploring the rest of the country too


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

NatalieTalbot said:


> Hello
> 
> Little update. My kiwi bf and I finally touched down in NZ a month ago & so far I'm loving it  We are living with his sister in Tauranga. We bought our own car last week & I'm starting to learn my way around. Been to Papamoa beach a few times. Such a completely different lifestyle to the UK  Just need a job & some new mates & all will be perfect


Hi and welcome to the BOP.
Not too bad here ay! Much better than a rainy day in Southport or Blackpool ;-)
We're in Bethlehem at the moment. Been here 14 months after a few years in Wellington. We love it here. Excellent climate and so close to the beaches and Mt. Maunganui etc. Great place to bring up the kids.
If you need to know anything about the place or areas etc just hollar.


----------



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi and welcome to the BOP. Not too bad here ay! Much better than a rainy day in Southport or Blackpool ;-) We're in Bethlehem at the moment. Been here 14 months after a few years in Wellington. We love it here. Excellent climate and so close to the beaches and Mt. Maunganui etc. Great place to bring up the kids. If you need to know anything about the place or areas etc just hollar.


Thank you Escapetonz  xx


----------

